# Best threads of 2004 Contest/Update



## cuchuflete

No, this has nothing to do with Mike Kellogg's new suit!  In fact, he has suggested a contest to let all of us select the best, most intellectually stultifying, or fascinating, or scintillating, or even titilating threads of the year.

Here is where we need your help:

1) We are soliciting ideas for the 7 categories of prizes.  Why 7? Perhaps because my finger slipped on the way to the '5' key?  But seven it is.

Please post your category suggestions or other random remarks in this thread.
A team of underworked, underappreciated moderators will subjectively select the best seven from among the thousands of proposals we foolishly anticipate.  This should keep us from moderating, and thus make Focalist a happy gent!

Proposed categories must be posted precisely by the end of this month, more or less.


2)Once the categories are selected, they will be announced here, and we will need your suggested candidates for each category.  If, for example, neologisms is a category, please do not submit threads that use only tried and true, standard old-fashioned words, and have no visible neologisms.  Neologisms created by typographical mistakes would be just fine.

We will announce the categories in early December, and will then select the finalist threads in a matter of days.

3) Voting will be conducted up to the 15th of December.  Votes will be awarded on the basis of one vote per post.  Extra votes will be awarded at the sole discretion of the moderators, who are not going to be very scientific about any of this.  Dead people may cast ballots if and only if they are from Chicago or Roma.

4) We shall announce the winners either at the end of this year, or early next year, depending on the position of the moon, and the flavor of Tormenta's helado of the week.  Remember, this is scientific.

The very best thread will receive the coveted "Pickled altimeter" award, to be personnaly presented by DDT.

If you would like to help plan and manage the awards ceremony, please contact Badger, who will provide the music and be Master of Ceremonies.

That's as much as we have figured out so far.

Best regards,
Cuchufléte

PS-Prizes!!! Yes, there will be prizes, but we haven't decided much about them, other than that every winner will receive, like it or not, a signed photograph of Mike Kellogg!  If Lauranazario has set up her T-shirt enterprise in time, there may also be Foreros T-shirts.  Don't hold your collective breath.
Belén, Inés, and Esance are looking for helpers for the dessert cooking.

No German dictionaries will be among the prizes.

OlivierG will program the tabulating computer to select winners pre-determined by the moderators, with total objectivity.

PinkPanter will make custom name tags with 1930s slang expressions on them.

Aniceto will present a special award for most examples.

Popular music?  I'll ask Freddy P. Salas about that.

PPS- If you think this is all an absolutely terrible idea, and do not want it to proceed, you may express your displeasure by not posting a word on this thread.


----------



## jacinta

What a good laugh for a Monday!  I will anxiously be awaiting the results.


----------



## Silvia

Cuciu,
Anyway, *legally,* you cannot hold a contest without telling what the prizes are!!! 


> every winner will receive, like it or not, a signed photograph of Mike Kellogg!


I'm in! 

Silvia-- Who said anything about this being legal?
Cuciu

PS-  'ta legal' = it's legal = it's cool  in Brasileiro


----------



## Philippa

Good morning all!
Some suggestions:
Thread with best banter/jokes
Most contraversial thread/disagreements   
'So very serious' thread (probably I'm guilty here, eh Cuchu?!)


Are we only going to have best of 2004 threads? What about best single post? Most valued poster? Prettiest Atavar? Best quote? (my vote goes to Tormenta!!)


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> a happy gent!
> 
> PS-*Prizes!!!* *Yes, there will be prizes*, but we haven't decided much about them, other than that every winner will receive, like it or not, a signed photograph of Mike Kellogg!  I



Hmmmm I wonder if it includes any Haggen Dasz, because as surprised as you might be, I would be all for it, if it does   

Buen Día Cuchu!!!

Tormenta


----------



## zebedee

What an excellent idea! 
I'm all for it!
If you need any kind of help count me in (_overcoat _ in the icecream eating.)


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Good morning all!
> Some suggestions:
> Thread with best banter/jokes
> Most contraversial thread/disagreements
> 'So very serious' thread (probably I'm guilty here, eh Cuchu?!)
> 
> 
> Are we only going to have best of 2004 threads? What about best single post? Most valued poster? Prettiest Atavar? Best quote? (my vote goes to Tormenta!!)


That's our Philippa!!!  While everyone else is huddled in the back of the classroom, chattering away, You have come up with real candidate categories:

*1. Best banter/jokes
2. Most controversial
3. 'So very serious'
4. Philippa's guilttrip...she's writing in English instead of practicando el español!
5. Best single Post
6. Most valued poster  (Marlon Brando? Natalie Wood?)
7. Prettiest Atavar sic or Avatar
8. Best quote*

Gracias
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I wonder if it includes any Haggen Dasz, because as surprised as you might be, I would be all for it, if it does
> 
> Buen Día Cuchu!!!
> 
> Tormenta




Hola Tormenta,

Hay tantas sorpresas en esta vida, ¿eh, Che?

Would you consider giving up one of Diego Maradonna's socks, to be part of the grand prize?

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

zebedee said:
			
		

> What an excellent idea!
> I'm all for it!
> If you need any kind of help count me in (_overcoat _ in the icecream eating.)



Hola Zeb,
Sobre todo te hace falta el sobretodo--gracias Henrik-- con el helado.  

Now, please stop just sitting around dreaming of plum icecream, and offer up some category ideas!

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Tormenta

Philippa said:
			
		

> Good morning all!
> Some suggestions:
> Thread with best banter/jokes
> Most contraversial thread/disagreements
> 'So very serious' thread (probably I'm guilty here, eh Cuchu?!)
> 
> 
> Are we only going to have best of 2004 threads? What about best single post? Most valued poster? Prettiest Atavar? Best quote? (my vote goes to Tormenta!!)





Prettiest forero/a?


----------



## cuchuflete

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Prettiest forero/a?


Would you really trust the moderators to decide?  What about the bathing suit contest?
C-


----------



## Tormenta

Best "Animal" thread
Most Romantic thread 
Most poetic thread
Most politically correct (or is it incorrect)


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Would you really trust the moderators to decide?  What about the *bathing suit contest?*
> C-





Don't you want a "wet t-shirt"contest as well????

I thought the foreros vote and decide


----------



## DDT

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Don't you want a "wet t-shirt"contest as well????
> 
> I thought the foreros vote and decide



I support this one    

And I suggest these categories:
- Most crazy thread
- Nicest thread
- Most useful thread
- Weirdest thread
- Wittiest thread

I agree, best avatars and best quotes should be awarded as well

DDT


----------



## dave

What a tremendous idea Cuchu! And I love Philippa and DDT's ideas (or should that be ... Philippa's and DDT's ...). Which reminds me:

- Worst knowledge of own language / Most embarrassing gaffe in own language
- Most impenetrable attempt at target language
- Most misunderstandings in a single thread
(sorry that these all a bit negative - just trying to improve my nomination chances!)
- Most obscure question
- Most multi-lingual forero
- Best bust-up
- Most improvement shown by language learner
- Most patient 'teacher'

I think you could easily end up with more than 7 categories! I look forward to nominations opening (and then spending several days trawling the archives - great work avoidance scheme!)


----------



## dave

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Prettiest forero/a?



Yes, and nominees then have to post a photo as an attachment!


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> No, this has nothing to do with Mike Kellogg's new suit!  In fact, he has suggested a contest to let all of us select the best, most intellectually stultifying, or fascinating, or scintillating, or even titilating *threads of the year.*
> 
> .




Cuchu,

I first thought, that you were talking about "best  threads", but I think this is developing into : threds, single posts, foreros, etc.

For example, if we choose the nicest avatar or prettiest forero/a (as somebody suggested), it has nothing to do with the "thead" itself.

Can you please, clarify this for for me, what are we looking for: entire threads or threads, foreros, single posts, etc

Thanks a lot,

Tormenta


----------



## cuchuflete

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Cuchu,
> 
> I first thought, that you were talking about "best  threads", but I think this is developing into : threds, single posts, foreros, etc.
> 
> For example, if we choose the nicest avatar or prettiest forero/a (as somebody suggested), it has nothing to do with the "thead" itself.
> 
> Can you please, clarify this for for me, what are we looking for: entire threads or threads, foreros, single posts, etc
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Tormenta



Tormenta,

As the Sage once said,  "If it's clarification you're looking for, you've definitely come to the worst place on the face of the Earth!"

This is developing nicely into a free-for-all, with good ideas popping up everywhere.  Let's see what happens over the course of the next day or two, and then we can decide.   I know this will drive the obsessives and compulsives a little crazy, but they will find a way to correct our wayward behavior.  Or they won't?!

I have a wet T-shirt in the dryer.  Should I wear it to the awards ceremony?

un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Tormenta,
> 
> Hay tantas sorpresas en esta vida, ¿eh, Che?
> 
> Would you consider giving up one of Diego Maradonna's socks, to be part of the *grand prize*?
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Cuchu




Dear Cuchu,

I do not own such socks, neither would I want to; however, I do own a few "clothes" , which would make a terrific grand prize   
I will be happy to donate them.  Let me know if you are interested  

Tormenta


----------



## belén

It's great!! I am laughing out loud 

Another possible category

Best gastronomic thread 
1000 post best party thread

I'll keep thinking,
Kissitos y huggitos


----------



## cuchuflete

belen said:
			
		

> It's great!! I am laughing out loud
> 
> Another possible category
> 
> Best gastronomic thread
> 1000 post best party thread
> 
> I'll keep thinking,
> Kissitos y huggitos



Gracias Be,

Great idea of yours to give prizes for the best and worst Spanglish endearments.

C


----------



## dave

- most off-topic thread
- The como agua para chocolate award for perseverance


----------



## Philippa

dave said:
			
		

> - most off-topic thread
> - The como agua para chocolate award for perseverance


Chocolate??? Where? Where?
What do you mean, Dave?


----------



## Philippa

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> That's our Philippa!!!  While everyone else is huddled in the back of the classroom, chattering away, You have come up with real candidate categories: Charming!! I've not convinced you that I'm not 100% serious yet! Oh, well.
> *1. Best banter/jokes
> 2. Most controversial
> 3. 'So very serious'
> 4. Philippa's guilttrip...she's writing in English instead of practicando el español! Ha! Ha! Very perseptive! I'm having trouble with this word - I can't look it up in the dictionnary to translate it because I can't spell it! Help. Does the word even exist?!Guilt trip? or perseptive--which is misspelled.--Cuchu.[
> 5. Best single Post
> 6. Most valued poster  (Marlon Brando? Natalie Wood?)
> 7. Prettiest Atavar sic or Avatar I thought I'd checked the spelling of this one - obviously not!!8. Best quote*
> Gracias
> Cuchu



As my spelling problems seem to be revealed now - how about worst/funniest spelling mistake?


----------



## Artrella

1) la mejor metida de pata = Best blunder (commit or make?? jaja)
2) la mejor contestación poniendo a alguien en su lugar
3) la cadena más desviada de su pregunta original
4) la cadena más zafada
5) la cadena más agresiva
6) El forero más guapo (por favor enviar fotos en traje de baño -no sirven las de avatar porque son muy chiquititas!!)
7) La peor sugerencia del foro de sugerencias  y comentarios (de todos los tiempos y lugares)


Artrellita


PD: dos más por las dudas

1) El/La forera más desagradecido/a  (premio limón)
2)  "       "        "    agradecido


----------



## zebedee

Philippa said:
			
		

> Chocolate??? Where? Where?
> What do you mean, Dave?



A fellow chocaholic!!!! You're one after my own heart, Philippa!

On your next visit to Spain, don't forget to buy a slab of _Valor chocolate negro con almendras_ (sorry for the free advertising, guys). It's the second closest thing to heaven on earth.

Yes, Cuchu, I AM thinking of categories, honest, but Philippa just distracted me


----------



## cuchuflete

zebedee said:
			
		

> A fellow chocaholic!!!! You're one after my own heart, Philippa!
> 
> On your next visit to Spain, don't forget to buy a slab of _Valor chocolate negro con almendras_ (sorry for the free advertising, guys). It's the second closest thing to heaven on earth.
> 
> Yes, Cuchu, I AM thinking of categories, honest, but Philippa just distracted me




OK Zeb, given your predilection for *dark* chocolate, all is forgiven!
Now back to work.  We have categories to invent. This is, in case anyone was wondering, about as democratic as Ukrainian elections.  So no whining when the winners are announced.

abrazos,
Cuchuchocolatérochiflado 

PD- If the chocolate is really good, we will at least consider taking bribes.

PPD-I'm not telling anyone about the closest thing to heaven on Earth, not even for chocolate.


----------



## Philippa

How about the thread with the most different 'conversations' going on at a time?!


----------



## Silvia

1. Most viewed thread
2. Best thread (to be rated by stars)
3. Best post
4. Most helpful forum member
5. Prettiest avatar (in that case changing avatars shouldn't be allowed)
6. Best quote in signature (see 5.)
7. Wittiest thread

Guys, unfortunately we just have 7 awards...


----------



## Focalist

Artrella said:
			
		

> 6) El forero más guapo (por favor enviar fotos en traje de baño)


 6a) El agricultor más guapo (por favor enviar fotos del tractor)

F


----------



## Artrella

Focalist said:
			
		

> 6a) El agricultor más guapo (por favor enviar fotos del tractor)
> 
> F






6b) El tractor más guapo (por favor enviar fotos del agricultor)


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> 1. Most viewed thread
> 2. Best thread (to be rated by stars)
> 3. Best post
> 4. Most helpful forum member
> 5. Prettiest avatar (in that case changing avatars shouldn't be allowed)
> 6. Best quote in signature (see 5.)
> 7. Wittiest thread
> 
> Guys, unfortunately we just have 7 awards...



7???  What idiot said only 7?  We shall have as many as the prize committee cares to award!  Or more!  or fewer!....

Please see previous post about obsessives and compulsives...the rules here are firm as quicksand.



Cuchu


"Chocolate changes all the rules--Zebedee"


----------



## lauranazario

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> If Lauranazario has set up her T-shirt enterprise in time, there may also be Foreros T-shirts.  Don't hold your collective breath.



Hey... if you guys are REALLY thinking of t-shirts as a prize, just say the word! If we print a reasonable amount, the 'winners' could become our fashion trend-setters, mobile 'billboards' on behalf of WR... 

Hmmmm... now I'm thinking in terms of "branding"... we could even sell WR merchandise later on!!!!!

Now how's THIS post for a contestant in the "WAY off-topic" category???? 

Saludos.
L.


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hey... if you guys are REALLY thinking of t-shirts as a prize, just say the word! If we print a reasonable amount, the 'winners' could become our fashion trend-setters, mobile 'billboards' on behalf of WR...
> 
> Hmmmm... now I'm thinking in terms of "branding"... we could even sell WR merchandise later on!!!!!
> 
> Now how's THIS post for a contestant in the "WAY off-topic" category????
> 
> Saludos.
> L.



Slam dunk winner, if you ask me, but then I'm not allowed to vote.  I just rig elections in my spare time.

Don't believe me?  Ja Ja.  Ever hear of Herbert Hoover?!


----------



## badger

Hi cuchu

Sorry I’m late for class!

Would it be possible for everybody to make their postings again?

And please type slowly this time because I can’t read very fast.

Thanks in advance.

Badger.  

Ouch!!!! Who threw that…..


----------



## cuchuflete

badger said:
			
		

> Hi cuchu
> 
> Sorry I’m late for class!
> 
> Would it be possible for everybody to make their postings again?
> 
> And please type slowly this time because I can’t read very fast.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Badger.
> 
> Ouch!!!! Who threw that…..



Badger wins the award for most____________.  I'm sure we shall think of something.  At very least, the avatar least reflective of one's nickname!

Speaking of which, did you get the badger photos I posted for you?

Are Badgers good on the barbacue?

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## badger

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Badger wins the award for most____________.  I'm sure we shall think of something.  At very least, the avatar least reflective of one's nickname!
> 
> Speaking of which, did you get the badger photos I posted for you?
> 
> Are Badgers good on the barbacue?
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu



Sorry Cuchu.

I meant to thank you for that.

That's where my new avatar came from. 

I'll ignore the last remark, I'm mortally wounded.

Bad.


----------



## zebedee

badger said:
			
		

> Sorry Cuchu.
> 
> I meant to thank you for that.
> 
> Thats where my new avatar came from.
> 
> I'll ignore the last remark, I'm mortally wounded.
> 
> Bad.



My family's dog was called Badger. He was a black and white cocker spaniel with a white stripe running up his nose. The sweetest, most patient, most loving character 4 rough'n'tumble kids could ever grow up with. If I come across a photo of him I'll try and scan it to you.


----------



## cuchuflete

badger said:
			
		

> Sorry Cuchu.
> 
> I meant to thank you for that.
> 
> Thats where my new avatar came from.
> 
> I'll ignore the last remark, I'm mortally wounded.
> 
> Bad.



Are you jockeying for the Irish roadkill award?  Come on Bad, stand up and spit or whatever badgers do when they're honked off.

I owe you an apology...I didn't even look at your avatar.  I'd assumed it was still that Panda who reminded me of chairman Mao.  You look much better with a green background.

Have you suggested any brilliant categories in the last 30 minutes?

un fuerte abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

zebedee said:
			
		

> I'll try and scan it to you.


  Careful Zeb, or the grammar moderators will be after you twice for that one.  Beware the wrath of the Focalist!!!


----------



## badger

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Are you jockeying for the Irish roadkill award?  Come on Bad, stand up and spit or whatever badgers do when they're honked off.
> 
> I owe you an apology...I didn't even look at your avatar.  I'd assumed it was still that Panda who reminded me of chairman Mao.  You look much better with a green background.
> 
> Have you suggested any brilliant categories in the last 30 minutes?
> 
> un fuerte abrazo,
> Cuchu



I'll try to knuckle down now and think of something, but thinking seems to have become a bit more difficult, after the partial lobotomy that you arranged in order to cure my split personality.

It should be easier to make up my mind now, but I can't decide if I'm a more complete badger, or just a complete idiot.

Perhaps some co-foreros with a medical background could give me some second opinions.
(please excuse the double negative negative, whatever that means)

As for you're primary encitement, click my attachment to hear how I now react after my operation.

your compatriot in adverbosity.

Badger.


----------



## jakkaro

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> That's our Philippa!!!  While everyone else is huddled in the back of the classroom, chattering away, You have come up with real candidate categories:
> 
> *1. Best banter/jokes
> 2. Most controversial
> 3. 'So very serious'
> 4. Philippa's guilttrip...she's writing in English instead of practicando el español!
> 5. Best single Post
> 6. Most valued poster  (Marlon Brando? Natalie Wood?)
> 7. Prettiest Atavar sic or Avatar
> 8. Best quote*
> 
> Gracias
> Cuchu



How about adding best avatar?


----------



## badger

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Have you suggested any brilliant categories in the last 30 minutes?
> 
> un fuerte abrazo,
> Cuchu



Hi Cuchu.

you'll be delighted to know that after a lot lots of some very extreme a little soul searching, i've decided to drag myself away from neglecting my spanish studies and, start neglecting this project instead.

Bad.


----------



## cuchuflete

badger said:
			
		

> I'll try to knuckle down now and think of something, but thinking seems to have become a bit more difficult, after the partial lobotomy that you arranged in order to cure my split personality.
> 
> It should be easier to make up my mind now, but I can't decide if I'm a more complete badger, or just a complete idiot.
> 
> Perhaps some co-foreros with a medical background could give me some second opinions.
> (please excuse the double negative negative, whatever that means)
> 
> As for you're primary encitement, click my attachment to hear how I now react after my operation.
> 
> your compatriot in adverbosity.
> 
> Badger.



Morning Bad...I just played your captor's voice, and it made the vertical scroll bar disappear!  Had to close the browser and start over.  Your powers are amazing.

Are you suggesting an award for the most powerful medical procedure by a forero?  

pre-coffee Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Update, as of  26th November, here's what has been suggested:
 Best banter/jokes
2. Most controversial
3. 'So very serious'
4. Philippa's guilttrip...she's writing in English instead of practicando el español!
5. Best single Post
6. Most valued poster (Marlon Brando? Natalie Wood?)
7. Prettiest Atavar sic or Avatar
8. Best quote
9. Best "Animal" thread
10. Most Romantic thread 
11. Most poetic thread
12. Most politically correct (or is it incorrect) 
13. Most crazy thread
14. Nicest thread
15. Most useful thread
16. Weirdest thread
17. Wittiest thread
18. - Worst knowledge of own language / Most embarrassing gaffe in own language
19. Most impenetrable attempt at target language
20. Most misunderstandings in a single thread
(sorry that these all a bit negative - just trying to improve my nomination chances!)
21. Most obscure question
22. Most multi-lingual forero
23. Best bust-up
24. Most improvement shown by language learner
25. Most patient 'teacher'
26. Best gastronomic thread 
27. 1000 post best party thread
28. most off-topic thread
29. The como agua para chocolate award for perseverance
30. worst/funniest spelling mistake
31.  la mejor metida de pata = Best blunder (commit or make?? jaja)3
32. la mejor contestación poniendo a alguien en su lugar
33. la cadena más desviada de su pregunta original
34.  la cadena más zafada
35. la cadena más agresiva
36. El forero más guapo (por favor enviar fotos en traje de baño -no sirven las de avatar porque son muy chiquititas!!)
37. La peor sugerencia del foro de sugerencias y comentarios (de todos los tiempos y lugares)
38. El/La forera más desagradecido/a (premio limón)
39. " " " agradecido
40. El agricultor más guapo
41. El tractor más guapo
42. Best post explaining why  "7" doesn't necessarily mean "7"
________________


----------



## DDT

Well, according to such a (still growing?) list, there will be awards for almost everybody...     

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

DDT said:
			
		

> Well, according to such a (still growing?) list, there will be awards for almost everybody...
> 
> DDT



DDT--these are the current 'candidates' from which we will select the finalists for the actual contest.  There is still time for you to offer us something, other than the oft-cited pickled altimeter thread, which is _sui generis_ and has already won the award for "Best translation question confused by a lack of context"!!!!
 

Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

For those of you who have yet to suggest a category, please do so soon...
We will be selecting the final categories in the next day or two...

saludos chistosos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## quehuong

This thread certainly is one of the best ones of the year!

More categories?

Best visual effects?
Most colorful words?
Most delightful thread?


----------

